# I'm Getting a New Puppy!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so excited! I met my friend Carlin at the dog show today (she is the one who had the tragic house fire and lost everything-her husband, dogs, and her house). We had not seen each other for awhile, and we had a ball catching up.

Carlin no longer has Goldens but instead has Chinese Cresteds (the hairless/powder puff dog). She and I had talked about this breed for a long time, and she took the plunge a few years ago. She has a litter of 10 week old puppies, and asked if I would take a show quality powder puff girl, black and white  I of course said yes!, so I will be bringing my girl home after Labor Day :crossfing The co-breeder, Gloria Kerr (used to be in Goldens too), is coming that weekend to pick up her puppy. Both she and Carlin want a hairless, so the powderpuff can be mine.

I willl be very busy puppy proofing my home now-these guys are so little and can squeeze through fence openings that even my little Pug can't.

She doesn't have pictures yet but I will post any I get as soon as possible.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Your getting a puntable??? I am going to have to start talking to you less. LOL


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ha Ha-I was waiting to see what you would have to say, Hooch! They are definitely not to everyone's taste


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I mean I have a puntable myself but pugs look pretty good flying through the air. You punt that Chinese Crested you look at it flying through the air and say "Oh Lawd I hope some of that didn;t stick on my shoe."


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Now Hooch, at least I am getting one with hair! Although I really want a hairless one sometime in the future ;-)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I see now we need a laying on of the hands ceremony to help you out. See how much I know about them I thought they were all airless except the top of their heads.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yah, I know-my friends all think I'm nuts! It is going to be a hoot when I get together with my friend Jane, as her new breed is a Scottish Deerhound-talk about the big and the small of it!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think I would be watching my dog to make sure her dog doesn;t have a new toy he wants to destuff.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Linda, that is awesome that you are getting a new puppy! You will have one dog that can actually fit in your lap--not just ones that "think" that they can fit. We love having our little Cavalier King Charles Spaniel dog along with our Golden. They are a nice fit for each other. Do you have a name picked out for her yet?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I totally forgot to ask if there was a theme for the litter! I will have to ask Carlin tomorrow.

One hope I have is that the new puppy will be company for my Black Pug, Sabu. She really misses my old Fawn girl, Marie.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Please post pics when you can! Someone on a German Shepherd board has a Chinese Crested and they do lure coursing with her!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Imagine ... a dog and crate that you can carry with one hand!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> Imagine ... a dog and crate that you can carry with one hand!!!


And the "tack box" for shows in the other!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  Congrats Linda!!! Can't wait for pics


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I think I would be watching my dog to make sure her dog doesn;t have a new toy he wants to destuff.


 
LOL 
OMG, I could see my crew now, tugging and destuffing session looking for the squeaker :doh:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wasn't sure what it is,went on Goggle- sure very far from Golden's.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats! Sounds like you're really excited!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am excited-and yes,a little worried that Hilton will think she is the most interesting squeak toy in the world!

Here is what she should look like as an adult-this girl is from the same breeder:


http://www.chinesecrested.no/en/registry/72359/Krishna.s+Mima+d.Crest+Vue.html


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I am excited-and yes,a little worried that Hilton will think she is the most interesting squeak toy in the world!
> 
> Here is what she should look like as an adult-this girl is from the same breeder:
> 
> ...


Well that is better than what I thought she would look like. That dog was almost cute.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Well that is better than what I thought she would look like. That dog was almost cute.


Told ya' she would have hair, Hooch  And I guess that is what actually is-she will not "shed" but will lose hair like a human does. If not combed at least every other day, she will mat :-( But I figure-how long can it take to comb out a 7 pound dog?


----------

